

Ask HN: How do you get people to accept diversity? - diminium

I've been seeing a trend of people wanting to work with people who are EXACTLY like them.  Same knowledge, same mindset, same thinking, etc.  That does kind of work until your "gold mine" runs out and you need to do something new.<p>It would be like having algorithm designers trying to create an entire social network.
======
ScottWhigham
Well, what's your role in the team/organization? That's the first question.
Are you the big chief, middle mgmt, person with seniority, person whom the
others respect, or the new guy? That matters in this case, I think. It's
easier to say, "You will adopt to this and you will work together" when you're
the CEO. They'll have no choice. It's far harder to force that Team A's leader
work with Team B's leader when you are on Team C, or are the new guy, or are
someone the others do not know well, or...

In other words, your question is too general. Be more specific with it and
you'll likely get more specific responses.

